# APR & BFGoodrich Owner’s Corral and SEMA Raffle at Waterfest 21!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

For the 14th year in a row, APR is pleased to announce title sponsorship for Waterfest, the largest VW/Audi car show and motorsport event in North America! This year APR has teamed up with BFGoodrich to host an owner’s corral next to the APR booth with special parking and a raffle! *The raffle includes a trip for 2 to SEMA in Las Vegas, BFGoodrich Tires, APR ECU Upgrade, APR TCU Upgrade, APR Mobile and more.*

Entering is simple. Take photos of your car and share them on instagram with the following tags, *#waterfestcorral, #bfgplay, #goapr* and we'll select the winners. We may also select a few random vehicles at the show! You must attend the show on July 18th and 19th, at Raceway Park in Englishtown, NJ, and have a nicely modified car with APR hardware and software, on BFGoodrich Tires.

*Owners in the corral will be entered into the raffle, and the prizes will be drawn at random. Follow APR, BFGoodrich and Waterfest on instagram at @APRllc, @bfgoodrichtires and @waterfest.*

*SEMA Trip Details:* To win the SEMA trip, you must attend waterfest 2015. You and your guest must be 21 years of age or older, a citizen of the USA and have a valid driver's license. The drawing will be announced at the APR display during waterfest. The winner and a friend will be a guest of BFGoodrich Tires and APR at the 2015 SEMA Show. This prize is not-transferable and has no cash value. The trip includes a flight to and from Las Vegas NV on November 3rd-5th, 2015, a welcome lunch at Mike’s Sky ranch in the SEMA Silver lot, Quest of BFG at SCORCE Baja 100 Qualifying at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway, attendance to the SEMA show and a farewell dinner with BFGoodrich.


----------

